# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Release SmartZ 1.13 Motorola EX Time!

## mohamed73

*zZKey Release SmartZ 1.13 Motorola EX Time!*  *You still not have zZKey? Ohoho bad for you! buy you zZKey now directly with our official resellers*   
What's new:
------------------- *Simple, The most Advanced Motorola tool never seen before:
Software Features:
- Easy User Interface.
- Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
- IMEI direct repair (not need to flash the phone [process in 1 second  only]) *WORLD FIRST in phone already supported in first update
- Read 5 codes level.
- Direct unlock
- Reset trying wrong codes
- Relock*  *Remember, with  zzkey will always be exclusives, while others are trying ..., we are  thinking about how to make the impossible possible once again.*   ** Models Added:*  *Motorola EX130 (Wilder) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola EX132 (Screen Mini) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola EX232 (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock)*  ** Added arabic language (Thanks to @Tamer Silver)*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT*
1- @6god6 -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @m&s -> 5 FREE Credits
3-  @kopito-> 5 FREE Credits  *Please contact us*  *You  want free zZKey credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of  Huawei module, SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!*
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Motorola EX132 unlock Done!* *Operation Log:*
  Quote:
    			 				Detectando teléfono...
Interfaz: Motorola USB Diagnostic Port (COM68)
Leyendo Info del telef...
IMEI: 3564520401xxxxx
Hard: Q6270B-KPXZL-3.0.33141AT
Fecha: Oct 25 2011 14:44:16
Descargando Datos...
Creando copia segura de datos...
Restarting Counters... *Desbloqueando Teléfono...
Desbloqueo Hecho.*
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaci&#243;n realizada. 			 		    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

